# Hiring Musicians for Warped Tour



## beat_tramp (Sep 28, 2013)

Krishnacore band -"Tribhangi"(bohemian boot-music/klezmer gypsie oi!/Vaisnava-Krishna-ite - Shaman-Concrete-Jungle-Spiritual Warrior chant-anthems.) Influences ranging from Velvet Underground to Ian Stuart/MIA to the Exploited/traditional Hindu Bhajans to Samhain/Rudimentary Peni to Triple 6 Mafia/Toots and the Maytals to Clenched Fist.....Oi Polloi,108,the CLASH,Cypress Hill,Atari Teenage Riot,Sonic Youth,CRO-MAGS,Wu Tang,Bob Marley,the Templars,Leftover Crack,the Varukers,N.V. Le Anderen,Sleep,OM,Joy Division,CRASS,Star Fucking Hipsters,Give 'em the Boot 1,2 and 3,Disco Inferno,Duruti Collumn,Public Enemy,Culture Shock,Rage Against the Machine,Big Audio Dynamite,Operation Ivy,Minor Threat,Bauhaus,Chumbawamba,A Global Threat,The Oppressed,Pussy Riot,Nazi Dogs,Claudette and the Corporation(old classic reggae/ska in general),D-Beat in general .... I (as for the last couple months) live in the Dallas Hare Krishna temple where I practice bhakti-yoga:meditational chanting,vegetarianism,etc.The community/temple members here bring a mantra meditation booth to Vans Warped Tour every spring.The head hancho(s) of Vans Warped Tour are extremely favorable to us and have been requesting a Krishnacore band for a long time now.I recently moved to this temple and have been given the job.I am laying down the drum,bass,guitar and vocal tracks myself and will have a demo for potential band members ASAP.In the meantime all cash/equipment/etc. are being well facilitated .Band members could also be well facilitated with 3 hots and a cot,etc. depending on openness to spiritual principles.Nevertheless this is a WELL-paid annual gig.Lemme know if you wanna play.Haters need not reply.


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 29, 2013)

I can play a pretty good range of instruments (master none but I excel at the guitar). What spots need to be filled?


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 29, 2013)

I can also throat sing (tuvan, and only 3 or 4 styles with overtone)... sounds right up your alley


----------



## beat_tramp (Oct 8, 2013)

Guitar needed pm me.


----------



## beat_tramp (Oct 10, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/tribhangikrishnapunx


----------

